# Babies



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I haven't been around here much since it's summer time and so beautiful out so I try not to spend much time indoors. Thought you might like to see a picture of how much my twin granddaughters are growing. They are just over 3 months old already. This picture is a bit blurry because the babies don't sit still long enough to get good pictures. Esme is on the left, and Illia is on the right. Paula, I know you've been waiting to see more pictures.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are getting big.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am SO jealous. . .  I so wanted just one grand-daughter. Enjoy these beautiful girls, Kathy. . . God knows what we need even if we are stubborn.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

They have really grown. They will grow up so fast. You wake up one day and their teenagers. My little preemie 2.9lbs granddaughter will be 14 yrs old in Oct.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kathy, they are so beautiful. Will have to post soon my great-grandson.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. The babies are getting so cute. They recognize faces and have been smiling and cooing for quite a while. Little Esme is the easiest to get to smile. You just look at her and she is non stop grinning whereas Illia is non stop cooing and babbling. My daughter is doing so well just strictly nursing the babies; no formula what so ever. She's amazing!
Sherry, do post pictures of your great grandson. I think I can speak for everyone when I say we LOVE pictures of babies


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They are so precious :wub: Seriously, babies are the best therapy!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Those little Twins are absolutely adorable and thanks so much for sharing them with us!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::tender: oh my goodness look at your little twins:wub:, the girls are perfect absolutely adorable :wub:, I want to hold them and rock them:heart:
Kathy I am so happy for you just look at them, they are going to bring you so much love
I have been praying for them and it's so awesome to see their little faces. Your daughter is amazing nursing both, bet they keep her on her toes. Look at those little tummies 
You are so blessed


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Precious!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your babies are perfect! Twins are not for the faint of heart but they are soo much fun!!! I can’t imagine one baby anymore. You will have a blast with them as they are so interesting to watch, play with and love. They will have very different personalities and sometimes as they get a bit bigger they switch personalities for a month or two then go back to themselves. Their interactions are so interesting and precious even there fights😜. Enjoy every minute, I can’t believe mine are 5 already, almost six. Are your girls identical? Wasn’t sure from the pic. Mine are identical. Sometimes they look exactly alike and sometimes they look a little different. Their features are exactly the same like eyes, noses, eyebrows, ears, mouths etc but their expressions are different.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maisie and Me said:


> Your babies are perfect! Twins are not for the faint of heart but they are soo much fun!!! I can’t imagine one baby anymore. You will have a blast with them as they are so interesting to watch, play with and love. They will have very different personalities and sometimes as they get a bit bigger they switch personalities for a month or two then go back to themselves. Their interactions are so interesting and precious even there fights😜. Enjoy every minute, I can’t believe mine are 5 already, almost six. Are your girls identical? Wasn’t sure from the pic. Mine are identical. Sometimes they look exactly alike and sometimes they look a little different. Their features are exactly the same like eyes, noses, eyebrows, ears, mouths etc but their expressions are different.


Michelle I am married to a identical twin, but they are mirror twins, they are so much alike, they will meet up and be wearing the same clothes :w00t:
When I talk with my brother inlawhe says the exact same thing as my hubby. 
Our oldest daughter and his oldest daughter look a lot like
I wanted twins so bad, :blush: then hoped I would be a grandma to twins, didn't happen :angry:
Now I can only hope for great grand twins someday 
My hubby and his twin are so close


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Michelle I am married to a identical twin, but they are mirror twins, they are so much alike, they will meet up and be wearing the same clothes :w00t:
> When I talk with my brother inlawhe says the exact same thing as my hubby.
> Our oldest daughter and his oldest daughter look a lot like
> I wanted twins so bad, :blush: then hoped I would be a grandma to twins, didn't happen :angry:
> ...


Paula, I don’t think mine are mirror twins, they have some of the signs but mostly not.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathy,
They are so perfect and beautiful! Three months old already - where does time go? I'm thinking the smiles, giggling and cooing is abundant at this age. Nothing like having one of them recognize grandmas face and give her a huge smile! Your daughter is amazing to be nursing both of them - she must be very busy! You are truly blessed with these adorable bundles. Thank you for the update pictures! We so needed some happy news here on SM.....Hugs. :wub:

"Life is Good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub:Thanks for sharing. They are so adorable. What a joy to watch them grow!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Maisie and Me said:


> Your babies are perfect! Twins are not for the faint of heart but they are soo much fun!!! I can’t imagine one baby anymore. You will have a blast with them as they are so interesting to watch, play with and love. They will have very different personalities and sometimes as they get a bit bigger they switch personalities for a month or two then go back to themselves. Their interactions are so interesting and precious even there fights😜. Enjoy every minute, I can’t believe mine are 5 already, almost six. Are your girls identical? Wasn’t sure from the pic. Mine are identical. Sometimes they look exactly alike and sometimes they look a little different. Their features are exactly the same like eyes, noses, eyebrows, ears, mouths etc but their expressions are different.


Michelle the babies are NOT identical. When you see them in real they don't look anything alike at all. They almost don't even look like sisters. Illia looks exactly like my daughters husband ( daddy) and Esme looks just like my son ( her uncle) when he was a baby.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Genes are amazing!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing and enjoy your summer


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

They're beautiful!!! God bless! 

Lainie


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG...how did I ever miss this!
So sweet Kathy, they are adorable, precious, so perfect!
I love their names. Your daughter must be exhausted. Is she close by, so your able to spend a lot of time with them?
Congrats!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:wub: Oh Kathy they are adorable! :wub: Grandbabies are simply the best!


----------

